# Táo bón ở trẻ ăn dặm – Nguyên nhân và cách điều trị



## TrungNhiChinh (5/4/21)

Táo bón ở trẻ ăn dặm là tình trạng thường xuyên xảy ra khiến bố mẹ vô cùng lo lắng. Dù đã tìm đủ cách để giải quyết nhưng con không cải thiện. Hoặc có cải thiện nhưng vẫn lại lặp lại táo bón nhiều lần. Vậy làm sao để bé không bị táo bón khi ăn dặm và cải thiện triệt để?. Bioamicus sẽ lý giải những sai lầm và cung cấp cho bố mẹ cách phòng ngừa cũng như điều trị tình trạng táo bón ở trẻ ăn dặm dưới đây. Bố mẹ cùng tham khảo nhé!

*1. Nguyên nhân gây táo bón ở trẻ ăn dặm.*

Trong giai đoạn trẻ sơ sinh từ 0 tới 6 tháng tuổi, Nguồn dinh dưỡng chính của bé là từ sữa mẹ hoặc bổ sung thêm sữa công thức. Do vậy hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ không phải chịu tác động từ các thực phẩm bên ngoài. Sữa mẹ chính là thức ăn an toàn và tốt nhất với hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ. Tuy nhiên, khi trẻ bắt đầu ăn dặm, hệ tiêu hóa cũng bắt đầu có những biến đổi. Và dấu hiệu rõ nhất mà bố mẹ có thể thấy là tình trạng táo bón ở trẻ ăn dặm. Nguyên nhân do hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ còn yếu chưa thích ứng kịp với sự thay đổi của thức ăn. Ngoài ra, thức ăn có phần thô và đặc hơn rất nhiều so với sữa mẹ.
Bố mẹ có thể thấy phân của trẻ thay đổi rất khác từ khi cho trẻ ăn thức ăn so với lúc bú. Phân sẽ khuôân hơn, có màu đậm hơn và mùi nặng hơn. Tuy nhiên đây là hiện tượng hoàn toàn bình thường. Nhưng với trường hợp bé bị chướng bụng, phải ráng sức rặn, không đi vệ sinh nặng được. Thì đây chính là các dấu hiệu của táo bón ở trẻ ăn dặm.





_Nguyên nhân gây __táo bón ở trẻ_​
*2. Những sai lầm mẹ thường mắc khi cho trẻ ăn dặm.*

Để hệ tiêu hóa của bé trơn tru, kịp đáp ứng với với phương pháp và cách thức cho ăn mới. Bố mẹ tránh những sai lầm phổ biến sau:

2.1 LỰA CHỌN SAI THỜI ĐIỂM, CHO TRẺ ĂN DẶM QUÁ SỚM
Nhiều bố mẹ đã cho bé ăn dặm dù chỉ mới 4 tháng tuổi khi thấy bé có biểu hiện đòi ăn bột. Hoặc do mẹ thiếu sữa nên gia đình phải cho bé ăn dặm sớm. Tuy nhiên, việc trẻ nêm nếm thức ăn hay tò mò về thế giới xung quanh không đồng nghĩa với việc trẻ có thể ăn dặm. Vì hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ còn yếu chưa phát triển hoàn thiện nên chưa tiêu hóa được thức ăn. Thế nên lượng thức ăn không tiêu hóa được sẽ dẫn đến trẻ ăn dặm bị táo bón.




_Lựa chọn thời điểm hợp lý cho bé ăn dặm_​
2.2 LƯỢNG SỮA MẸ CUNG CẤP CHO BÉ QUÁ ÍT.
Nhiều mẹ có suy nghĩ rằng sữa mẹ không còn cung cấp đủ dinh dưỡng cho bé. Do vậy, mẹ lựa chọn giảm lượng sữa và cho bé ăn dặm nhiều hơn dẫn đến tình trạng táo bón ở trẻ ăn dặm. Sữa mẹ chính là nguồn dinh dưỡng tốt nhất cho trẻ. Đặc biệt enzyme trong sữa mẹ giúp tiêu hóa thức ăn. Do vậy trẻ ăn dặm cần bú sữa mẹ nhiều nhất có thể.




Ưu tiên cho trẻ bú sữa mẹ đầy đủ​
2.3 PHA SỮA CHO BÉ QUÁ ĐẶC.
Nhiều mẹ lo lắng về cân nặng cũng như sợ con bị thiếu chất. Thế nên mẹ thường dùng cách pha sữa đặc hơn để con nhận nhiều dưỡng chất hơn. Tuy nhiên, phương pháp này lại gây ra quá tải dinh dưỡng khiến trẻ không thể hấp thụ được. Với những trường hợp trẻ không tăng cân đều có thể do trẻ năng động, hoạt động nhiều hơn. Mẹ không nên quá lo lắng, nếu trẻ không tăng cân kéo dài có thể đưa trẻ khám bác sĩ. Các mẹ tuyệt đối không tự ý áp dụng những “sáng kiến” khác biệt mà chưa được kiểm nghiệm cho bé.

2.4 KHÔNG CUNG CẤP ĐỦ LƯỢNG NƯỚC HÀNG NGÀY CHO TRẺ.
Nhiều mẹ cho rằng lượng nước trong sữa mẹ và đồ ăn dặm cho trẻ là đủ, không cần bổ sung thêm nước cho trẻ. Tuy nhiên đây lại là quan điểm “sai lầm” khiến trẻ ăn dặm bị táo bón. Trẻ bú mẹ hoàn toàn hoặc có bắt đầu ăn dặm cần được cung cấp lượng nước cần thiết cho cơ thể.

=> Cách chữa táo bón ở trẻ sơ sinh an toàn, hiệu quả

*3. Cách phòng tránh táo bón ở trẻ ăn dặm:*

Các mẹ nên cập nhập những thông tin cần thiết để tránh trẻ bị táo bón khi ăn dặm. Phòng bệnh hơn chữa bệnh, để hệ tiêu hóa của bé khỏe mạnh, hấp thu dinh dưỡng tốt nhất. Bioamicus sẽ chia sẻ những cách phòng tránh táo bón khi cho trẻ ăn dặm dưới đây:
– Lựa chọn các phương pháp ăn dặm được các chuyên gia khuyên. Điển hình các phương pháp ăn dặm như BLW, ăn dặm kiểu Nhật.
– Cho trẻ ăn dặm theo phương pháp truyền thống, mẹ chỉ nên cho trẻ ăn ít một. Đặc biệt nên kết hợp các loại rau xanh củ quả như bí ngô, cà rốt… để trẻ có đủ dưỡng chất.
– Chú ý làm theo công thức khi pha sữa cho trẻ. Tuyệt đối không pha thêm cho đặc hơn hay bớt cho nhạt hơn. Đặc biệt lưu ý là không được trộn nhiều loại sữa với nhau.
– Mỗi ngày, lượng nước mà trẻ cần nạp vào cơ thể là 100ml/kg/ngày. Dù cho trẻ ăn dặm hay bú mẹ hoàn toàn cũng cần cho trẻ uống thêm nước để tránh táo bón.
– Trẻ hoạt động nhiều sẽ thúc đẩy hệ tiêu hóa làm việc tốt hơn. Đồng thời cơ thể cũng sẽ khỏe mạnh hơn và chắc hơn khi trẻ năng động.




_Phòng tránh táo bón cho trẻ_​
*4. Cải thiện táo bón ở trẻ ăn dặm hiệu quả.*

– Tăng chất xơ bằng trong bữa của trẻ cách cho trẻ ăn các món như rau xanh, sữa chua, khoai lang…Đặc biệt cho trẻ uống đủ nước.
– Chọn lựa các dòng sữa có thương hiệu uy tín và chứa đủ các dưỡng chất. Ngoài ra, đảm bảo việc pha sữa đúng tỷ lệ.
– Cho trẻ chơi và matxa bụng trẻ theo chiều kim đồng hồ để kích thích hệ tiêu hóa.
– Luyện tập cho trẻ có thói quen đi vệ sinh đúng giờ để thói quen sinh hoạt hợp lý. Hơn nữa, việc đi vệ sinh đúng giờ còn giúp cho hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ khỏe mạnh hơn.

Đặc biệt Mẹ nên kết hợp men vi sinh giúp bổ sung lợi khuẩn để cải thiện tình trạng táo bón của trẻ.




_Bổ sung rau củ quả trong thực đơn ăn dặm của trẻ_​
*5. Men vi sinh 10 chủng BioAmicus Complete – Giải pháp cho vấn đề táo bón ở trẻ sơ sinh.*

Men vi sinh 10 chủng BioAmicus Complete cung cấp 10 chủng lợi khuẩn cần thiết và quan trọng nhất cho hệ vi sinh đường ruột của trẻ giúp giảm đầy hơi chướng bụng. Các lợi khuẩn giúp tiêu hóa hiệu quả thức ăn, đồng thời giảm lượng hại khuẩn sinh khí trong đường ruột.
Cách dùng:
– Với trẻ < 1 tuổi cho bé dùng 5 giọt/ngày, mỗi ngày 1 lần.
– Trẻ > 1 tuổi dùng 5 giọt/lần, ngày 1-2 lần.
– Sản phẩm không màu, không mùi, không vị , không chất bảo quản, không chất gây dị ứng an toàn cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ.

BioAmicus Complete được phân phối chính hãng tại Việt Nam bởi Công ty TNHH Dược phẩm Hunmed và đã có mặt tại hơn 30 Quốc gia trên thế giới.





KẾT LUẬN.

Hy vọng bài viết trên sẽ là hành trang sẽ đồng hành cùng mẹ trong quá trình chăm bé. Thông qua bài viết này, mong rằng các bé ăn dặm bị táo bón sẽ không diễn ra nhờ những mẹo trên. Đừng quên theo dõi những bài viết hữu ích của Bioamicus nhé! Chúc bé yêu luôn khỏe mạnh!


----------



## vnloan123 (7/4/21)

Sao e thấy nhiều mẹ nói về tình trạng táo bón này của con nhỉ?


----------



## Đỗ Hà Vy (10/4/21)

Đúng rồi đó ạ! Nên giai đoạn ăn dặm của con mẹ cần phải chú ý cân bằng các thành phần: đạm, tinh bột, chất xơ để hạn chế con táo bón


----------



## Trịnh Phương Trang (14/4/21)

Bố mẹ có thể thấy phân của trẻ thay đổi rất khác từ khi cho trẻ ăn thức ăn so với lúc bú. Phân sẽ khuôân hơn, có màu đậm hơn và mùi nặng hơn.


----------



## Thùy Dương (16/4/21)

Táo bón do chế độ dặm chưa đảm bảo đủ: tinh bột - đạm - chất xơ - dầu.


----------

